# Skeleton House, Norfolk, Oct 14



## Black Shuck (Oct 28, 2014)

After having seen numerous reports from this lovely little house, or not so lovely as some people may think, I really thought, I'd better shake my carcass and dust down the Fuji to see what all the fuss was about. A lovely quaint little, chalet type bungalow strangely adorned with up to seven mummified and denuded skeletons of rabbits strewn around the hall and throughout the other rooms. I've tried and failed to find any decent history behind Skeleton House but to no avail, suffice to say, it was at the at one point inhabited by an elderly lady who owned numerous cats, the rabbits were bred to feed her cats! The mind boggles! Anyway, enough inane blethering..... the pics...


----------



## Mikeymutt (Oct 28, 2014)

Lovely set of pics there mate..glad you finally got to see this one.


----------



## decker (Oct 28, 2014)

Green shield stamps.. them were the days .. great little house and pics !


----------



## mockingbird (Oct 28, 2014)

glad its remained the same, I did love the atmosphere inside here good stuff buddy!


----------



## Black Shuck (Oct 28, 2014)

Mikeymutt said:


> Lovely set of pics there mate..glad you finally got to see this one.



Cheers Mikeymutt , it was good to get out again after a long lay off. The fire still burns lol!


----------



## Black Shuck (Oct 28, 2014)

decker said:


> Green shield stamps.. them were the days .. great little house and pics !



Cheers Decker, was a tad spooky though!


----------



## Black Shuck (Oct 28, 2014)

mockingbird said:


> glad its remained the same, I did love the atmosphere inside here good stuff buddy!



Yes the atmosphere was quite weird.


----------



## UrbanX (Oct 29, 2014)

Nice one! Lovely photos as always


----------



## kevdyas (Oct 29, 2014)

Great photos, the dead rabbit makes me a feel funny though


----------



## LittleOz (Oct 29, 2014)

Nice set. The rabbit carcasses look a bit grim.


----------



## HughieD (Oct 29, 2014)

Great set but that dead rabbit gave me a shock (especially the second picture).


----------



## oldscrote (Oct 29, 2014)

You've excelled yourself there Shuckie,they green shilds stamps brought back some memories,we were only talking about them in the pub the other night(what a full and exciting life I lead)


----------



## Black Shuck (Oct 29, 2014)

UrbanX said:


> Nice one! Lovely photos as always



Cheers X This place had a very strange atmosphere!


----------



## Black Shuck (Oct 29, 2014)

oldscrote said:


> You've excelled yourself there Shuckie,they green shilds stamps brought back some memories,we were only talking about them in the pub the other night(what a full and exciting life I lead)



Thanks mate, good to get out again after so long, I am hoping to visit again as I missed a lot too.


----------



## Ellis (Oct 29, 2014)

Love all the Stamps! Shame its been left so unloved.


----------



## flyboys90 (Oct 29, 2014)

Superb set of images.


----------



## Black Shuck (Oct 30, 2014)

flyboys90 said:


> Superb set of images.



Thanks Flyboys, I really did like this place. I need to go back again though.


----------

